# CIBC Dividend Platinum® Visa* Card



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got pre-approved for a new CIBC Dividend Platinum® Visa* Card.

For first 6 months: Earn 4% cash back on all purchases for 6 months and pay no annual fee for the first year ($99 value).

For good: 4% cash back on gas and groceries, 2% cash back on Tim Hortons® and TELUS, 1% on all other purchases

Also include: Auto Rental Collision / Loss Damage Insurance

Annual fee $99 

Sound like a good CC, any opinions?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds pretty good...I like the 4% on gas & groceries...are you at all limited where you get the 4%? 

I use the Mastercard Dividend Unlimited 2% cash back on everything...I like it as I can use it in Costco and get 1% back on my membership & 2% on all purchases there.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Found in terms and conditions


> The 4% and 2% cash back offers are only available on the first $80,000 in net annual card purchases (meaning all card purchases by all cardholders, at any type of merchant) or $20,000 on gas, grocery


20K annually on groceries and gas lokks pretty reasonable...

however, not clear what will be if I exceed 80K?


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

gibor said:


> Found in terms and conditions
> 
> 20K annually on groceries and gas lokks pretty reasonable...
> 
> however, not clear what will be if I exceed 80K?


From my reading of the fine print the 4% is only good for six months and then the max is 2% on certain purchases (not like the Aspire card where the 2% is good on ALL purchases). Also the cash back on the 4% is capped at $200. 4% on groceries and gas is very nice but they are only a small portion of my annual spend. I am sticking with my Aspire card because with it, for my big purchases like travel, I get 2% not 1%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

4% for 6 months for ALL purchases capped at 4%.
After you have 4% only on groceries and gas, 2% on Telus, Tim Horton and 1% for the rest.... 
From what I see on Tangerine MC , all purchases in RCSS or Walmart are considered groceries even if you are buying not groceries 

This card should be good combined with other cards


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope - They are being tricky. You are just reading the fine print under point 1. In the paragraph just above that they say and I quote "The 4% cash back offer (the “Offer”) is available to all cardholders who applied and were approved for a CIBC Dividend® Visa Infinite* Card and CIBC Dividend Platinum® Visa* Card between January 18, 2016 and March 31, 2016 (the “Offer Period”), and applies on all purchases posted to your account for the first 6 months beginning from your account open date and ending 180 days after your account open date or $5,000 in total purchases (equal to $200 cash back), whichever comes first."

So for me Groceries, Gas and the little I buy at RCSS and Walmart make up about 10% of my annual spend. Travel, car & house insurance, dentist, big screen TV, etc., etc., etc. makes up the other 90%. So Aspire gives me 2% on 100% of my spending, CIBC would gives me 4% of 10% and 1% of 90%. You do the math.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't think you are right...
Read https://www.cibc.com/ca/credit-cards/cc-comparison-results.html?vdpc

In Terms and Conditions where they refer to 6 months promo (4% on All purchases capped at $5000) goes under **

and regular Reward described in 13 with completely different cap


> Earn 4% cash back on purchases (excluding returns) at merchants classified by the credit card network as grocery stores or service stations/automated gas dispensers. Earn 2% cash back on purchases (excluding returns) at merchants identified as TELUS or Tim Hortons merchants by the merchant payment terminal. Some TELUS and/or Tim Hortons locations may be identified as other merchants by the merchant payment terminal. All other purchases earn 1% cash back. The 4% and 2% cash back offers are only available on the first $80,000 in net annual card purchases (meaning all card purchases by all cardholders, at any type of merchant) or $20,000 on gas, grocery, TELUS or Tim Hortons purchases on your account, whichever comes first; after that, net card purchases at all merchants, including grocery stores, service stations/automatic gas dispensers, TELUS or Tim Hortons will earn cash back at the regular rate of 1%. The $80,000 limit and the $20,000 limit will reset to zero after the day your December statement is printed.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I don't mean to belabor the point but what else could the following underlined words mean in the CIBC statement "The 4% cash back offer (the “Offer”) is available to all cardholders who applied and were approved for a CIBC Dividend® Visa Infinite* Card and CIBC Dividend Platinum® Visa* Card between January 18, 2016 and March 31, 2016 (the “Offer Period”), and applies on all purchases posted to your account for the first 6 months beginning from your account open date and ending 180 days after your account open date or $5,000 in total purchases (equal to $200 cash back), whichever comes first.

Visible in the second paragraph after you expand "Terms and Conditions" (to see this scroll almost to the bottom of the following page)

https://www.cibc.com/ca/visa/dividend-platinum-card.html

Now I am flogging a dead horse but the same $200 cap appears in your link in the second paragraph once you expand the terms and conditions.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My understanding that this is apply (6 months promo) to 4% for ALL purchases only


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

very good calculator on https://www.cibc.com/ca/visa/dividend-platinum-card.html

you move slider how much you spend on groceries, gas , Tim hortons, others... and get your cash back amount


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just called CIBC and got confirmation:
- 6 months you get 4% on all purchases up to cap $5000
- after you exceed cap, you get 4% ONLY on gas, groceries, 2% on Tim Hortons, Telus, 1% on others
- after you exceed 20K on gas and groceries or 80K on All purchase , you get 1%


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying with them. I am still sticking with Aspire.


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

Whats the conditions for the 2nd year?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

nwmea said:


> Whats the conditions for the 2nd year?


- you get 4% ONLY on gas, groceries, 2% on Tim Hortons, Telus, 1% on others
- after you exceed 20K on gas and groceries or 80K on All purchase , you get 1%
- annual fee $99


----------

